# Hawthorne mid-30s Motorbike



## Luckykat32 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just at an antique store this past week & I came across a pretty nice early to mid-30s Hawthorne motorbike.  I didn't buy it because of the money (I just didn't have much) & because I didn't know how original it was.  I know the handlebars were replaced & obviously the tires.  I know that the seat stem & headlight were painted & I don't think the chainguard is original (or if it's period correct).
    The paint was pretty nice, but I'm pretty sure its not original because when I looked on the inside of the fender, it looked like it had overspray on it, plus the black pinstripes that seperate the white & red paint looked like vinyl because some of it was peeling off.
     I'm also a big fan of tank bikes because it makes an old bike look "a lot" different than a modern bike on the simpliest level of a frame & tires.

     Anyways, my question is, do you think the paint is original?  Year? (i think 33-35 is correct because its a balloon tire)
     Did Hawthorne make a tank that would be appropriate for this bike & if so, does anyone have one?
     Does anyone have a battery tube they would want to get rid of?

There will be more pictures to follow as soon as I get them off my friend's camera.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 12, 2011)

my guess is older repaint. there is no grime under thew fenders so it hasn't  been ridden much since it was repainted. The rims don't fit well, so i'd say that the person who repainted it put the balloon rims on it. (28" single tube tires aren't around anymore)
they probably put the chainguard on it as well. its newer by a couple years, maybe ten or so. my estimate for era for this bike(frame, seat, sprocket, forks, and fenders) is 1925-1935. real cool headlight!


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 12, 2011)

its a good bike if you can get it for under $300.looks like a older resto.amature paint job.your right about the years 1934-35.you can get repop.batt.cans.and then just wire it up to work with AA batts.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 13, 2011)

Who sells the repop battery cans?  Do they come with mounts, look cool/correct, etc...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Your bike looks to be a 35 mainly due to the fact that 35 is the only year they seemed to use that headbadge. I also think the paint has been redone due to the fact that there is allot of over spray and the fenders are actually stainless steal and should not be painted. I do think the original color is red because the headbadge is red and does not look like it has been repainted. Overall I think it is a great bike and I would probably put some cool accessories on it and ride it. I actually think your bike is a 26". Your bike was built by D.P.Harris for Wards and at that time they used the same frame for both the 28" and the 26" is all they did was change the front fork, fenders and wheels. I'm not sure about your fenders but your fork is a 26" fork and the wheels are correct. As far as the rear wheel and fender they used spacers on the 26" fender so it was not so far away from the tire. Here is a picture of mine.


----------



## ozark1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there a source for the repop Battery Cans ?..I've looked everywhere.....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought one off ebay and the can was nice but the brackets don't really work. I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice moto-balooner, I was going to say the same as above about the fork making it a 26" bike most likely.
I have a hanging motobike tank off an earlier bike that is for sale but it looks like it will be a bit short for the opening in that frame

Heres a pic of it in a similar mid-late 30s moto-baloon frame (HP Snyder made), theres a bit of a gap underneath you can see.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

Not to Hijack...but how much do you want for that tank?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replys!

I do have a late 20s/early 30s Hawthorne Flyer & it is the only reason why I'm considering not buying the bike, but my flyer does have original painted fenders (or at least period paint), fyi RustySpoke, but because my Flyer is earlier they might have had that option earlier rather than in the mid 30s.
    I love that Blue paint on your Flyer RustySpoke...let me know if you ever want to sell it or trade it!

The problem w/ my Flyer is that it has early 26" SINGLE-TUBE tires & they are IMPOSSIBLE to find because no one makes them.  My choice is pay $150-200 for a vintage tire that might pop on my first ride, or buy new rims & tires.  Do I pay a little more & go to 28" or stay w/ came on the bike & shoot for a 26x1.75 tube tire?  Do they make a middle weight tire in "prewar red"?  I really want that color, but I guess it doesn't have to be.
***  Please share your opinions!

I love everything in that time period between the 20s-50s but I mostly like things in the late 30s & early 40s... EXCEPT for bikes...I'm finding that I prefer the late 20s-mid 30s motorbikes...which is very odd to me because of how much I love the cars, the clothes, the furniture, the decoration of the late 30s.
    I have a 37 Colson, which is a great bike, but I like my Flyer better...strange to me.

Anyways, I digress... ERIC, how much do you want for your tank? I would consider it @ the right price or a trade.

Also, does anyone have a battery tube they are willing to part with?

You can see pictures of my Flyer at:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12235-Single-Tube-Tires/page2


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd like to get $200 for the tank it is very nice, no rot, great original patina, but structurally prefect for repaint, not really any rust that i remember, havent looked in a little while. Has a toolbox door with the latch still there and functioning. Can faintly see "de luxe" script printed on one side.

I am also looking for parts in trade for a teens/20s board track racer and a pneumatic safety 

track racer - shallow drop track bars, interesting stem, wheels, saddle, tires, block chain
safety - wheels/tires, skip tooth chain, saddle


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2011)

*Here's my Red Hawthorne*

I wish I had that light.  I got my light off an old Schwinn/Western Flyer and don't know much about it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2011)

"Your bike looks to be a 35 mainly due to the fact that 35 is the only year they seemed to use that headbadge."

Mine has the same badge, I guess mine is a 35 not 34???


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 11, 2011)

My Hawthorne 35 and I am fairly sure that for at least 34 and 35 they used the same frame for the 28's and the 26's. Is all they did was add fender spacers on the rear fender and change the fork. Here is a picture of the spacers. If yours are missing I think I have a set.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Robertriley said:


> "Your bike looks to be a 35 mainly due to the fact that 35 is the only year they seemed to use that headbadge."
> 
> Mine has the same badge, I guess mine is a 35 not 34???




I like the red. Who did your paint?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Head badges as I can tell from catalog pages.
34 Hawthorne with all the bells and whistles and I believe this head badge was used into the 20's.



35 Hawthorne plain and looks like all 35's have the same badge.



36 Hawthorne badge.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow??? I never seen the spacers before.  I picked my Hawthorne up w/o fenders.  I found a set locally.  I he doesn't need your spacers, I could use them.  I'm not sure who did the paint but the pin striping could of been better.  I still love riding it.  I wish was blue, all my bicycles are red and black.  oh, I forgot, I do have a green one now.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 12, 2011)

If he doesn't want them I could do 20.00 shipped with original bolts. I have the same problem, most of my bikes are blue.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2011)

What were they asking for it?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have a problem w/ your red Flyer, I'm looking for a restored Flyer right now & I'm in Corona...I would love to buy it from you if you want to sell it.


----------

